# The Son of a B****â€™s Mother (Bad Language Warning)



## vangoghsear (Jun 25, 2010)

*The Son of a B****’s Mother (Bad Language Warning)*

The Son of a Bitch’s Mother

The Son-of-a-Bitch’s Mother
taught him all that he could learn.
“Don’t spend a dime, or any time
take more than you can earn.”

He made the grade and moved away
far from her grasping claws
and when she died, he didn’t fly
he’d “remember her as she was.”

What else could you expect 
from the offspring of that witch?
'Cause the Son-of-a-Bitch’s Mother
is a mother of a son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL, Thanks, Van, I needed that. Love those last two lines. Hopefully, I'm not being too intrusive, but I simply must inquire, what inspired you to write this humdinger?


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Lisa.  My father's soon to be ex-second wife and her jerk kids may have had a bit to do with inspiring this little ditty (she's still alive, that second stanza is just wishful...uhh..._exaggerated_ for effect.)


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2010)

Bigger LOL. Thanks for accommodating me, and if it's any consolation, we all wish...er I mean exaggerate from time to time:wink:. Sons of bitches and the bitches themselves bring out the best in all of us. Ditty is the proper word for this doozy, thanks for the double facial workout, I smile far too rarely.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jun 25, 2010)

This is funny! 
 Not as much a poem as a joke-and-punchline. I think the 1st stanza reads better with the "and" omitted from the last last - breaks the rhythm & doesn't make sense.  

As for the punchline, as clever a twist on words at it seems, the SON of someone's mother cannot be the MOTHER to any son!

Almost had me, though! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks again Lisa.  Glad to be of service. :wink:

Thanks for your comment Fantasy of You.  I'm glad you got the humor.  I think I agree with you on the "and" I was debating that one myself.  I'm going to take it out.


Fantasy of You said:


> This is funny!
> Not as much a poem as a joke-and-punchline. I think the 1st stanza reads better with the "and" omitted from the last last - breaks the rhythm & doesn't make sense.
> 
> As for the punchline, as clever a twist on words at it seems, the SON of someone's mother cannot be the MOTHER to any son!
> ...


Actually, if you look at it, I've described the mother and son a bit more than surface humor shows.  

Reread the end FOY, it is intentionally a mouthful and a bit confusing, but I think I have it right.



> 'Cause the Son of a Bitch’s *Mother *
> is the *mother *of a son of a bitch.


could be rewritten as:

the son's *mother*
is the *mother *of a son.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jun 26, 2010)

I still read it as 
the son of...
is the mother of... 

Certainly, the 'son's mother' would be correct because the mother is the focus, but in the 'son OF a bitch's mother' the focus is still the son. 

Your intention would match your meaning if you changed it so, 'the son's bitch of a mother/ is the mother of a son of a bitch'. It's hard for one to wrap their head around, that's why I broke it up at the beginning  of the post to double check! 

& glad you agree about the 'and'!


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, van! Of all times, I needed a good laugh!!! Laurie


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 26, 2010)

Fantasy of You said:


> I still read it as
> the son of...
> is the mother of...
> 
> ...


Thanks again.  The phrase is such a cliche over here in the US that it is clear the one way, but I see your point.  What if I insert - marks like this to tie the phrase together "the son-of-a-bitch's mother"  Is that clearer?  I've tried it.  Better?

Thanks SilverMoon, glad it gave you a smile.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jun 26, 2010)

Most definitely!


----------



## Lady S (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh 

Vicki


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for your help FoY!

Glad you liked it, Vicki.


----------



## Foxryder (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a good lol! Van, this was interesting. I was about to ask you about the source of your inspiration on this work but then, I came across the answer. 


Although I understood the 'son of a bitch' issue from your original point of view, I read it a few more times to do so. You made it clearer with: son- of-a-bitch. It was well-understood.I thought of a quotation mark on that too. Well, that is just my idea.


I enjoyed the poem. Glad I came across it.


----------



## SvirVolgate (Jun 27, 2010)

Zing! Haha, I really enjoyed this little piece, especially the first and last stanzas.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it SvirVolgate and Foxryder.


----------

